

Developers screwed by the Man: Dean Takahashi's take on the Infinity Ward story - CoryOndrejka
http://games.venturebeat.com/2010/03/07/the-making-and-unmaking-of-infinity-ward/

======
AlecM
A truly depressing story, but not surprising when their CEO is on the record
as saying, "The goal that I had in bringing a lot of the packaged goods folks
that we brought into Activision 10 years ago was to take all the fun out
making video games. I think we've definitely been able to instill in the
culture the skepticism and pessimism and fear that you should have in an
economy like we're in today."

~~~
ido
I find that quote really puzzling - what is the supposed advantage of taking
the fun out of game development?

~~~
hnhg
It reads as bitterly sarcastic to me.

------
ErrantX
You could tell something was wrong with the MW2 game; it was still great but
the OTT plot and "unfinished" feel was apparent.

I'm not surprised to read they a) didnt want to do it and b) Activision was
interfering.

Shame.

------
flipp
I hope they get a big ass settlement and start an awesome new studio and make
more awesome games (with dedicated servers please).

